

Dropbox is my publish button, too. (Nginx + Dropbox = easy publishing) - inportb
http://dl.inportb.com/dropbox/

======
sixtofour
I can be convinced otherwise, but this doesn't seem to be within the spirit of
my free agreement with Dropbox. It's as if I took my host's invitation to
"make myself at home" literally, and ate all his ice cream while he was at
work.

~~~
inportb
<http://www.dropbox.com/help/45>

    
    
      We watch carefully for any fraudulent use of Dropbox public
      links and will suspend suspicious links when they are
      detected. Links that use up more than 10GB/day for Basic
      (free) accounts and 250GB/day for Pro (paid) accounts are
      automatically suspended.
    

Your host's freezer has usage limits that prevent you from eating all the ice
cream. Be careful what you share on Dropbox and implement sane cache settings
on your reverse proxy, and your usage should fall within the limits.

